# funny/insult cadences



## ryanmann356 (4 Oct 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knew any good cadences for running or marching.    :warstory:


----------



## Burrows (4 Oct 2005)

Search "cadences"  You'll find a bunch of threads.


----------

